# 357 question



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

I was told if I bought a 357 revolver that I could fire 380 and 38 special rounds in it. Is there any truth in it. I have 2 Ruger pistols one a revolver and one is a semi-auto. The semi-auto I have never fired a round through and was thinking of selling it an buying a 38 of some type. What is your thoughts? John


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

yes,you can fire .38 specials from the mag.

and NO,you cannot fire the .380 round.it is a auto round and smaller diameter made only for semi-autos.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Misfit is correct and if I may ad specials are probably better for your gun in terms of everyday plinking, less wear and tear when compared to the full house 357 and more often than not cheaper to shoot.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

If you plan on doing a bunch of plinking go with the 38 specials. Although still LOUD they are not as bad as a 357 round. I have fired mine a bunch, wear your ear protection!!


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

I found a Smith & Wesson 38 special +P new for $439 and was offered $350 for my Ruger. The gun store was so busy I couldn't wait my turn to take a good look at it. I have no idea what the +P means. Can someone fill me in? The appraiser said they sell quite a few for conceal carry users. 
My grandfather left in his will that all guns be left to me. He had a 357 S&W that he bought from Henry Wesson. Had the original bill of sale with Wesson's signature on it. That revolver disappeared upon his death. One of my uncles snuck it out of the house when Grandma wasn't looking. John


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

crooked stripe said:


> I have no idea what the +P means. Can someone fill me in?



means it is built to handle the higher pressure cartridges available today. if you shoot some P+ loads in an older revolver, you might crack the cylinder(thats just one example of what could happen, much worse could). i wouldnt buy a handgun without the P+ rating.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

The store had 2 different types, +P and P+ any ideas. I think I am going to go back and pick that revolver up today. No work today and will have more time. I will let you know for sure what the difference is. John


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

I made a mistake on the listing of +P or P+. I called the store and was told the +P amo creates greater pressures and this revolver WAS capable of handling this kind of amo. The P+ amo must NOT be used in the older K frame revolvers prior to 1958. 
The +P+ amo MUST NOT be used in any S&W fire arm. The pressures in this kind of amo varies to much to be trusted in any fire arm. My question is why sell it? They could not tell me but said they never carried it. I then when to the barn to go back to work(chicken chores) and noticed my box of Federal 38 special shells and there was no identification of the +P or +P+. I don't know where else to find out more info on this subject. John


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

http://www.handgunsmag.com/ammunition/demystplusp_0306-7/ I did a google search and came up with this-----


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

stick with a ruger, it will eat any factory loading. never look back.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

crooked stripe said:


> I was told if I bought a 357 revolver that I could fire 380 and 38 special rounds in it. Is there any truth in it. I have 2 Ruger pistols one a revolver and one is a semi-auto. The semi-auto I have never fired a round through and was thinking of selling it an buying a 38 of some type. What is your thoughts? John


The nice thing about a .357 revolver is that it will shoot .38 ammunition without any issues. .38 is cheaper than .357 so you can spend less and practice more. It also has less felt recoil that the .357 round. As far as a self defense round, the .357 is a great round. So in a nutshell, practice a lot with .38 ammo and load up with.357 for self defense.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

I went with the S&W 38 +P just for the price difference. It took 250 more for the 357 and that was to far out of buget at this time. The 38 packs quite a wallop. When I just want to plink around the 22 LR gets my vote. I guess I am just cheep, but it is fun. John


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Shooting is a very expensive hobby the last few years, congratulations on your new purchase.


----------

